# Zahle Wow Key wen ich dich werben darf



## anitroxx (13. Mai 2014)

Hall0 zusammen
Wie ihr bereits in dem Titel gesehen habt bekommt ihr von mir einen wow key für die standerediton und 30 Spielzeit, dafür werbe ich euch für das Mount und den Monat den ich bekomme wen ihr euch wieder mal ne wow Card kauft
wen ihr Interesse habt meldet euch bei Skype mein Name : anitroxx


----------



## Sorgenkind98 (19. Juni 2014)

gilt das angebot noch?


----------

